# Copy Editor/Proofreader: Now booking Spring and Summer 2021



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

For the latest updates and availability, please see posts at the end of the thread!



Finding the right people for your publishing team can be a challenge. When it comes time for copy editing and proofreading, you need someone who can catch the mistakes without compromising your voice. I believe in building solid, supportive working relationships with every author and understanding what they're looking for in each project.



You did the hard work of writing it, let me help you polish it for publication.

"Dj stepped in right after I lost my long-time editor and needless to say, I was nervous about starting the process of building that ever-important relationship between writer and editor with someone new, but Dj made it so easy. She was professional, helpful, and patient. I plan to utilize her services for many more stories to come." 

-Bethany Claire, USA Today Bestselling Author of the Morna's Legacy Series

www.bethanyclaire.com



"Dj edited my scifi novels, skillfully navigating the alien terrain, removing all traces of "human error". I'm not entirely convinced she isn't a time-traveling Editbot from a future where linguistic errors have been declared illegal by a global grammar police.

Also, she met the deadline in spite of having to undergo an unforeseen surgery, getting the manuscript back to me in excellent shape literally a half hour before going under the knife. Bad*ss! Dj will be handling all my books going forward for as long as she is interested." 

-Andrei Cherascu, author of the science fiction series The Mind Malignancy

www.andreicherascu.com​
Copy editing: $4.50-$8.00 per 1000 words 
Proofreading: $3.50 per 1000 words 
NEW: Split rate for proofreading with light copyediting: $4.00 per 1000 words

I work on all subgenres of romance (including erotica - no bestiality, rape, incest, etc), women's fiction, YA, fantasy, paranormal, chick lit, thriller, and action-adventure. I'm also willing to work on non-fiction such as memoir or essay on a case by case basis. Length doesn't matter - short to full-length is welcome!

Turnaround times are approximately two weeks for copy edits and one week for proofreading. Deadlines will be scheduled when we begin the process. Schedule and availability may change so if you are working on a tight deadline, please let me know so adjustments can be made.

I use Track Changes in Word. If you have another program, let's talk and see what we can do.

Please check out my website www.djhendricksonediting.com for more information about services, the editing process, and me, or email me at [email protected]

I'm looking forward to hearing from you!

Happy Writing!
​


----------



## NSimone (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm missing you, Dj! You are the best to work with. Need to go indie so I can work with you again.


----------



## Robena (Jan 19, 2013)

Dj was my editor for four books published with Wild Rose Press. This year, as an independant copy editor, I had her do edits on another book, which is now on submission with a different publisher. I love her work. She's precise, fast, and a fun person to work with. You can't go wrong in hiring her. Oh, and her pricing is great.


----------



## WordNinja (Jun 26, 2014)

Dj, I've bookmarked this thread and I'll be contacting you about a couple of projects I'm hoping to publish later this year. 

Is it my imagination, or are the per word rates on your site incorrect? $4.50 per 1000 words would be .45 cents per word (or .0045 dollars per word), not .0045 cents per word. Or is my math wrong?


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Andrea J. Wenger said:


> Dj, I've bookmarked this thread and I'll be contacting you about a couple of projects I'm hoping to publish later this year.
> 
> Is it my imagination, or are the per word rates on your site incorrect? $4.50 per 1000 words would be .45 cents per word (or .0045 dollars per word), not .0045 cents per word. Or is my math wrong?


Hi, Andrea!

Thank you! I'll keep an eye out for your contact.

I'm not the best at math either, but my calculator tells me .0045 x 1000 = 4.50 so I've trusted it up until now. Looks like I may have to double check with an accountant though, because if that's wrong, I am unbelievably embarrassed! (NOTE: I do not edit math or science ;-) )


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Nia - I miss you too! Yes, do some indie. I would love to work with you again. Not that I won't read all your work eventually anyway.

Robena - You rock! 

Thank you both for posting. I'm glad I've gotten to work with you both. 

Psst... they're both fabulous, folks, go check out their books if you like romance, romantic suspense, or sci-fi!


----------



## WordNinja (Jun 26, 2014)

DjH said:


> I'm not the best at math either, but my calculator tells me .0045 x 1000 = 4.50 so I've trusted it up until now. Looks like I may have to double check with an accountant though, because if that's wrong, I am unbelievably embarrassed! (NOTE: I do not edit math or science ;-) )


Does this make sense? 
.0045 cents x 1000 = 4.50 cents, not 4.50 dollars
.45 cents x 1000 = 450 cents = 4.50 dollars

Do you edit gay erotic romance? What about BDSM?


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Andrea,

That hit me out of a dead sleep about 3am this morning. I've changed it to $.0045, etc. I had even double-checked with some of the contracts I'd done for publishers (their contracts, with their pay scales), and other freelancer's websites, and they've made the same mistake. Although I can't say I minded being so overpaid by that newspaper lol

Thank you for catching that! I am, indeed, very embarrassed! I'll be changing it on my website later today as well. 

I will work on gay romance. I've done some BDSM as well, but it's not my favorite to read on my own, so I'm not as familiar with some of the specific genre conventions. As long as the characters are of age and everything is consensual, I'm more than happy to work on it for you though.

Since you caught my very embarrassing math gaffe, if you do decide you'd like to work together, I'll knock $25 off your invoice. I really appreciate you pointing that out! I can't bring myself to think how many others may have seen it but not pointed it out. Yikes!


----------



## CynthiaHarrison (Nov 13, 2012)

Dj is a fantastic editor!! She edited my novel that went #1 on Kindle!! Worth any price.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Posting so I can find this thread again.  I am hoping to have something ready for editing in the next month or so.

Thanks!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

CynthiaHarrison said:


> Dj is a fantastic editor!! She edited my novel that went #1 on Kindle!! Worth any price.


Thank you, Cynthia! Blue Heaven was so much fun to work on! You did all the hard work of marketing it, though


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

MyraScott said:


> Posting so I can find this thread again. I am hoping to have something ready for editing in the next month or so.
> 
> Thanks!


You're welcome! Slots are filling up, but I'll keep an eye out for you and try my best to make time for your project.


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you to everyone who has contacted me in the past few weeks! There have been some wonderful projects and I'm so happy to have worked on them with you    Kboards is definitely the place to be for working indie authors!

My schedule is filling up for this fall, but there are still slots open for both copy editing and proofreading, including September. If you're looking for an editor for your project, whether it's ready to go right now or will be anytime in the future, please feel free to contact me with any questions you may have. I'm looking forward to hearing from you!

www.djhendricksonediting.com
[email protected]

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy Holidays, Kboarders!

Are you getting ready for those NYE publishing resolutions? I'm currently booking for 2015 and would love to help you make those resolutions a reality!

If you have complete stories ready to go or you're just starting to think about an editor for down the road, feel free to contact me. The easiest way is through email [email protected]

More information is available on my website at http://www.djhendricksonediting.com

Happy Writing!

Dj


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy 2015 Kboarders!

I'm up and running and off to a great start. I do still have two openings in January for proofreads (any length) and maybe one opening for a copy edit (also any length). As always, I'm booking ahead, so if you have projects coming up through spring, please get in touch.

Happy Writing!

Dj


----------



## someone1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Dj copy-edited my first novel, cheerfully correcting mistakes and improving clunky wording, while preserving the author's voice and the feel of how different characters talk. She corrected not only grammar, but also pointed to POV head-hopping and suggested when it was better to tighten the wording and when extra information was needed. Moreover, Dj always responded to my questions, and explained why she suggested the changes. Her editing is much appreciated, and I will be happy to work with her again.


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you, TK! Working on Initial Conditions was my pleasure! Happy to answer your questions, as well. 

Congratulations on becoming a published author!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello, KBoarders!

Thank you very much for keeping me busy with great projects! I still have two slots open for February, for either proofreading or copy editing. There are still openings for March and April as well, if you're not quite ready to send your book off yet.

How are your New Year's Writing Resolutions coming along? Curious editors want to know 

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

After a crazy two months, I am happy to say I have a new website up and running! My email is once again working as well. If you tried to reach me and weren't able, I apologize. The issue is now fixed, and hopefully will function better than ever.

So to celebrate, a special!

For anyone who books between now and May 15th, $25 off any service!

The edit doesn't have to be done during this time, just book it, and we can do the actual edit anytime through the end of the summer. If you're not quite sure when you'll be ready, that's okay too. Just give me a rough estimate (within a few weeks) and we can work out the exact time as it approaches.

Happy Writing!


----------



## WordNinja (Jun 26, 2014)

Great to see you back online, Dj!


----------



## amyates (Feb 17, 2014)

Glad to see you up and running again--and thanks for getting back to me! So relieved!

For anyone interested, I hired Dj for the first book of my Horizon Cycle series and I'm hiring her again for the second (hopefully ).


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Andrea @ ArtWellPub said:


> Great to see you back online, Dj!


Thank you, Andrea! It's great to be back! I can't wait to find out what Jordan's up to next


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

amyates said:


> Glad to see you up and running again--and thanks for getting back to me! So relieved!
> 
> For anyone interested, I hired Dj for the first book of my Horizon Cycle series and I'm hiring her again for the second (hopefully ).


No hopefully about it, consider me hired! I can't wait to find out what happens next!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello everyone!

Slots are still open for the $25.00 off special. Edit does not have to be done by the 15th, only booked for anytime through the end of the summer. I will gladly do a free sample of 1000-1500 words as well.

If anyone has a rush proofread they need completed, I have an opening for the beginning of next week. I also have an opening the last week of May for either service.


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

How is it the middle of May? 2015 is flying!

One day left to take advantage of the $25.00 off any copy editing or proofreading service special. Email me before midnight tomorrow, Friday, May 15, and the special is yours. Book the actual edit for any time this summer. There is still space left!

Thank you to everyone who has contacted me in the last two weeks! I'm going to have lots of wonderful stories to read!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

All this rainy weather in the northeast has me dreaming of blue skies and palm trees, which seems like a good time for another special!

Book before July 30, 2015, and receive $25 off any service. New clients, previous clients, anyone is welcome. As always, I will do free sample edits of 1000-1500 words. Edits can be scheduled for anytime through the end of the year, so if you're not ready yet, you can book ahead.

I also have two spaces available for July if you have a proofread or copy edit ready to go.

Happy Writing!


----------



## GhostGirlWriter (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi DJ! DJ copyedited and proofread my debut paranormal romance and she did a great job. She was fast and accurate and caught errors that other editors missed (including a highly embarrassing one that survived three beta reads, developmental edits, and line edits). I highly recommend her services.


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you! Can't wait to get my hands on the second in your series! I just may have to move to Banshee Creek ;-)

Spaces are still available, grab the special anytime until the end of the month.


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

One week left to take advantage of this $25 off special! Edit can be scheduled for anytime through the end of the year, just contact me before the end of July.

Scheduling is flexible. So if you know you'll be ready for copy editing or proofreading sometime in, say, October, but not exactly which day, that's okay! Just keep me updated as the time gets closer and I can adjust my scheduling to fit yours.

Thank you to everyone who has contacted me! Kboards has truly been the best place to connect with authors. 

Happy Writing!


----------



## WordNinja (Jun 26, 2014)

I need to book a couple of spots! I highly recommend Dj. She's done a great job on the two novellas she's edited for me.


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you, Andrea! I'm looking forward to the next part of Rick and Jordan's story 

Spots are still available for late August and most of the fall. New clients are always welcome! I work with any word length and with most genres. If you're looking to add to your indie publishing team, check out my website or drop me an email. I'm always available to answer any questions you may have.

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

So maybe I bought myself a whole bunch of new pencils when I was supposed to be picking up some back-to-school stuff for my nephew. It's the editor in me, I can't help it! Not much call to use them, with most everything being digital now, but they make good cat toys.

One slot left for next week and then August is completely booked. Thank you for filling my calendar with such great stories!

There are still a few openings for September, and lots for October and November. If you have a proofread or copy edit coming up and are looking for an editor, drop me a line. Free sample edits of ~1000 words are always available.

Happy Writing!

Dj


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Where did the summer go? It can't be fall already!

Looks like a lot of you are gearing up for releases in the next few months. Very exciting! If you are looking for an copy editor/proofreader, I still have openings available in October (filling up fast), November (filling up less fast), and December (currently wide open, but I will be giving my eyes a much needed break over the holidays).

Free sample edits of ~1000 words are always available, and I'm happy to answer any questions about the editing process you may have.

Happy Writing!

Dj


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you for keeping me so busy! As it turns out, there was a delay on a book, so I have an unexpected opening for a proofread or copy edit, any length, for any time the rest of the month. 

There are still openings for November and December if anyone is looking to clear off their desks before the holidays. I'm ready to start taking bookings for 2016 as well.

Happy Writing!


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

I've used Dj for proofreading two of my books and fully editing one of them. She has an amazing ability to find things that others missed and to turn arround the job on time, every time. I'm working on a new serial for my pen name and Dj will have her work cut out for her then.

If your looking for a new editor or one to fill in if yours is booked, do not hesitate to contact Dj.


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you, Bradford! I really enjoy working on the Ascendancy books. I'll try to be patient waiting for your new series ;-)


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello, Kboarders!

2016 will be here before we know it! If you're planning for a big year publishing-wise, I have openings for copy editing and proofreading in November and December to help you prepare for those New Year releases!

Free samples are always available, and feel free to ask any questions you may have about the editing process.

Happy Writing!

Dj


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

It's that time of the year again! NaNo! Woo-hoo!

So let's have a special, what do you say? Book by November 30th and get $25 off any edit done in December, January, or February. 

If you would like a free sample but don't have ~1000 words ready yet, I can edit a sample from another work, or we can do the sample later. I won't be checking to see if what you're having edited is actually a NaNo book either, so if you're working on something else, that qualifies for this special as well.

Best of luck with those NaNo books! Can't wait to see what characters and worlds you've come up with!

Happy Writing! And don't forget to take breaks for food and sleeping and stuff ;-)


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

How's your NaNo word count? You still have over half the month left - you can do it!

Slots are still open for the NaNo $25 off Special! Drop me a line at [email protected] to reserve yours.

Happy Writing!

Dj


----------



## EllieKeaton (Apr 12, 2014)

I would highly recommend DJ    She did a wonderful job on my books and is such a lovely person too.  I just wish I could write faster to keep her occupied all the time lol


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

I was just scrolling through the cafe threads but I'm going to plug Dj again. Fast turnarounds and always a joy to work with. I've been keeping her busy so get your stuff in fast.


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you, Ellie and Bradford! You rock!

Returning authors do keep me busy 

I still have openings for anyone, returning or new, who is looking for a copy edit or proofread. There's a few days left to book the NaNo Special as well. 

Enjoy the holiday if you celebrate and as always, Happy Writing!

Dj


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy 2016, Kboarders!

It's been a slow start here, due to an unexpected surgery. I'm recovery quickly though and ready to book for the rest of winter and spring.

Huge shout out to all of my current clients for being so wonderful, and Bethany Claire and Andrei Cherascu for the new testimonials! Thank you, and keep those books coming!

As always, free 1000 word sample edits are always available. If you have any questions, concerns, etc, please feel free to email me at [email protected] or check out the website at www.djhendricksonediting.com


----------



## WordNinja (Jun 26, 2014)

I'll have something for you in mid-February, Dj, and hopefully every month thereafter. 

Y'all, Dj does a great job for a reasonable price, and I highly recommend her services.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Loved working with you, Dj.  You're the best! (Guys, check out my testimonial on her website!)

I'm almost done with the first draft of _Ayers_. I'll get in touch with you just as soon as I can get a clear picture of how long it will take me to finish the next few drafts. So far, ETA is still late March, but I'll let you know probably within a week. Keep me in your plans.


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you, Andrea! Thank you, Andrei!

Folks, check out their books. Two totally different genres, but both write wonderful stories! And they are awesome people to work with!

February is filling up, but I still have a slot or two open. March is still fairly open, and April and May have lots of slots left if you're planning to publish in the next few months. Free samples are always available! [email protected]

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi, everyone!

There is one lonely little spot left in my schedule for next week. If anyone is looking for a copy edit or proofread, get in touch 

Still openings for March, April, and May as well. Free samples are always available and I'm happy to answer any questions you may have about editing, the process, booking, etc.

Happy Writing!

Dj


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

It's snowing here in PA, but spring is on the way! If you have a spring or summer release and are looking for a copy edit or proofread, I have openings! 

My repeat authors are keeping me busy, but there's always room for fresh blood...er...authors  

Free 1000 word samples are always available and I work with all genres. I'm always happy to answer any questions you may have about the editing process as well. Shoot me an email at [email protected] or check out the website at www.djhendricksonediting.com

Happy Writing!

Dj


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

According to Motli and Mayhem, spring is now officially here! And when the cats say something, it's true, yes?  

I have been a very busy editor the past few weeks. Thank you!

There are still spots open for the last week of March, and at least one opening each week of April. I am taking off the week of May 13th to May 20th, but as of right now, there is one spot open before that week, and nothing booked for after.

More information is available on the website, www.djhendricksonediting.com, or by email at [email protected] Free 1000 word samples are always available!

Happy Writing! Though do take a break to get out and enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## Bbates024 (Nov 3, 2014)

I'll pop in here again since Dj just finished editing my last book and is getting another one this month, she is wonderful editor and has a super quick turnaround time.

Thanks for being Awesome Dj and get ready for work. I'm going to have this one wrapped up and sent out by Monday at the latest, hopefully Friday...  Two weeks after that you should have my pen name book.


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you, Bradford! Can't wait to see what happens in the Ascendancy World next! I marked you down for both stories on the calendar.

Between that and the new authors who've contacted me this week, March is now fully booked. Woo-hoo!  

There are still openings for April and May (except for the 13th to the 20th). June is now available as well for those planning ahead. 

Free sample edits are always available, more information can be found at www.djhendricksonediting.com, and you can message me here (longer response time) or email [email protected] (usually respond in 24-36 hours).

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Huge thank you to all the authors who've contacted me over the past few weeks! Kboards really is the best word-of-mouth around!

There are still a few openings in April - at least one a week depending on the service and length. The beginning of May is booked, but there are openings for after the 20th. June is open - any service, any week, and length. If you're prepping summer releases, or updated a previous release, there is more information available on the website www.djhendricksonediting.com or by email [email protected]

I'm always happy to answer questions and do sample edits of about 1000 words.

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Spring is coming, right? It seems March and April got together and decided to switch weather on us :-(

Rainy, chilly days are great for editing, though, so all is not lost! There are openings the last two weeks of April if anyone has a last minute copy edit or proofread. Due to a scheduling shift, I also now have one opening for the first week of May. There's a spot left for the end of May as well. June is pretty open but filling up fast.

Sample edits of 1000 words are always available. More information can be found on the website www.djhendricksonediting.com or by email [email protected]

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Booking for summer already? Wow - this year is flying by! Thank you for keeping me so busy!

There is one spot left for the end of May if you're looking for a proofread or copy edit - any length.

At this point, there is at least one spot for each week in June. July and August are open as well.

Sample edits are always available. You can find more information about me, my furry staff, and FAQs on the website www.djhendricksonediting.com or email me at [email protected]

Happy Writing!


----------



## alba_detamble (Aug 31, 2015)

Dj did an excellent job proofreading my children's book manuscript, ridding it of the last errors that must have been hiding between the lines when the betareaders and the editor read the book.  

She was swift and thorough, pleasant in all communications and her rates are more than reasonable. I’ll certainly get in line for a slot when I’ve finished Book 2.


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you! I'm looking forward to finding out what adventures Konrad goes on next!

I'll be "on vacation" for the next week and a half, but if you're looking to book a copy edit or proofread for the summer, I do have openings available! I'll be back online May 23rd, and will catch up with all emails then.

Happy Writing!

Dj


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy Rainy Afternoon, Kboards!

It's been a busy start to the summer, so thank you! There is still at least one opening each week in July for copy editing or proofreading. August and into fall is open as well if you're planning ahead. Turn around times are about one week, two for books over 100,000 words.

I'd be happy to do an approximately 1000 word free sample and I work across multiple genres and subgenres. You can send me an email at [email protected] or check out my website at www.djhendricksonediting.com for more information.

Hope you're all having some summertime fun!

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Putting the finishing touches on your manuscript? I have three openings left for copy edits or proofreads in July!

August and September are beginning to book as well, but slots are still available most weeks. I work in multiple genres and across all lengths. Shoot me an email at [email protected] or check out my website at www.djhendricksonediting.com for more information.

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

It's been a busy, busy summer! Soon it'll be the dog days, and I will be more than happy to stay in the air conditioning and edit  If you're looking for a proofread or copy edit, I have one slot open for the last week of July, a few openings left for August, and at least one slot each week of September. If you're looking for October and beyond, we can book those as well.

Free samples of 1000 words are always available and take a day or so for me to return. Check out the website www.djhendricksonediting.com for more information or send me an email at [email protected]

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

This is the time of year I'm always reminded of that scene in You've Got Mail, where Tom Hanks and Meg Ryan are over-voicing the emails they're sending to each other, and one of them talks about a bouquet of freshly sharpened pencils? Right into an editor's heart!

It looks like August is now booked up, but if you have a short edit - less than 50k - I may still be able to fit you in. There is at least one, sometimes two, slots open each week of September, and the rest of the fall and into winter is open if you're looking to book ahead. 1000 word sample edits are free and new authors and new-to-me-clients are always welcome! 

Check out the website at www.djhendricksonediting.com or email me at [email protected] for more information.

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Have a Fall, Winter, or even Spring release you're looking to have copy edited or proofread? I have at least one slot open for either service every week of September. October is starting to fill up fast, but there are still a few openings left then as well.

Free sample edits are always available, just send over 1000 words from anywhere in the middle of your story, and I'll turn it around within 48 hours. I try to answer all emails within 24 hours for any questions. [email protected]

Check out www.djhendricksonediting.com for testimonials, more info about me and my staff (Motli and Mayhem  ), and what's included in each service.

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello, Kboarders! How are those books coming along? 

Due to a schedule shift, I have one opening left in September that can be started anytime. Slots are still open in October, November and December as well. Shoot me an email [email protected] or check out the website for more info www.djhendricksonediting.com

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks like a lot of us have settled into the fall swing of things. If you're ready to have your book copy edited or proofread soon, I have openings in October, November and December. Any length, any genre, any heat level. And I'm always up for some paranormal this time of year  

More information is available on my website www.djhendricksonediting.com or through email [email protected]

I'm happy to answer any questions you have, and free samples of 1000 words are always available.

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Need a copy edit or proofread? I've got an unexpected opening for the next two weeks and would love something great to work on!

Any genre, any length, $25 off. Email me at [email protected] for further information or to request a free sample of 1000 words.

I'm still booking for the end of October, November, and December as well. It's getting dark and cold here in Western Pa. A great time to stay inside and snuggle up with a good story!

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello, Kboarders!

Fall has officially settled in here in the Mid-Atlantic, so it's time to snuggle up with a cuppa and Motli and Mayhem and do a lot of editing! If you're looking for a copy edit or proofread in November or December, I have slots open for most weeks. Free samples of about 1000 words are always available. 

If you're thinking about NaNoWriMo, I'm offering a special again this year: $20 off any project you complete in November whether it's an official NaNoWriMo or not. 

Check out the website www.djhendricksonediting.com or email me at [email protected] for more information or to reserve your spot!

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

How's the sugar rush today? Helping with those NaNoWriMo goals?  

There are still openings for proofreading and copy editing for November and December if you have a story -- any length, any genre -- you're looking to have edited. Free samples are always available. More information is available on my website www.djhendricksonediting.com or through email [email protected]

Special: $20.00 off any project you finish in November, whether it's officially NaNoWriMo or not!

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Eh, what the heck. We'll make the NaNo Special the same as last year - $25.00 off any service booked between now and the end of the month for edits to be completed by Feb. 18th. It does not have to be an official NaNo project!

I have two openings left for November, either copy editing or proofreading. Free samples of 1000 words are always available. Send an email with any questions to [email protected]djhendricksonediting.com

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Is there such a thing as too many leftovers? I think not! Though it does explain how this month is going so fast.

Only two days left to book a copy edit or proofread (to be completed before Feb. 18th) and get $25.00 off. There are still two spots open in December, several in January, and several in February. 

Email [email protected].com or check out the website www.djhendricksonediting.com for more information. Free samples of 1000 words are always available.

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

It has been an incredible 2016! THANK YOU!

At this point, I am booked until next year. There are still a few openings left for January, and February and March are open if you're planning ahead. Free sample edits of approximately 1000 words are always available.

Well, not Friday December 23rd through Wednesday, January 4th. I will be enjoying a much needed shutdown during that time to catch up and get ahead on admin things ;-)

Shoot me an email at [email protected] or check out the website www.djhendricksonediting.com for more information.

Happy Holidays and Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy 2017! It's off to a busy start and that's a great thing! Though Motli and Mayhem are a little upset the laptop is once again taking up lap space that they want  

I am almost booked for January, so if you're looking for a copy edit or proofread, now is the time to grab those last few openings. February and March are available, though I will be on vacation (one of those Big-Oh! bdays) from February 18th to the 27th. 

Free samples of approximately 1000 words are always available. Check out the website at www.djhendricksonediting.com or email me at [email protected]

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Lots of busy writers out there! Thank you for keeping me a busy editor  

I have two openings for February, either copy editing or proofreading, between the 6th and the 18th. March is starting to fill up as well and I'm taking bookings for April and beyond if you're planning ahead.

Free samples of approximately 1000 words are always available. Check out www.djhendricksonediting.com for more information or drop me an email at [email protected]

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

It's February? How did that happen already?!

The good news is, spring is just around the corner! Ahh, sunshine. Warmth. Editing outside in a comfy chair.

If you're looking for a copy edit or proofread, I have a few spots left for March, and am booking April, May and beyond. For more information, check out the webpage at www.djhendricksonediting.com or email me at [email protected]  I'm always happy to answer any questions and do sample edits of approximately 1000 words. 

I will be away and disconnected from Sat. Feb. 18th until Mon. Feb. 27th, but I will catch up quickly once I return. 

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Anyone else feeling the increase in energy from the warmer temps? Maybe that was just my sunshine-drenched trip last week 

March is almost booked, but if you are looking for a copy edit or proofread the week of the 20th or 27th, I do still have openings. Also booking for April, May, and June for those of you who like to plan ahead. New clients welcome and free samples of approximately 1000 words are always available.

Any questions, check out the website at www.djhendricksonediting.com or email me at [email protected]

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

At the risk of repeating my last post ;-)

I still have one slot open the week of March 27th for either copy editing or proofreading. Free samples are always available of approximately 1000 words. 

April is beginning to fill up, and I'm also booking for May and June.

Hope everyone is enjoying some warmer temps!

Happy Writing!


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

It was so wonderful working with Dj.

She did a great job catching embarrassing errors, and turnaround was fast. She was also patient with me and was available to answer any questions I had. To echo what others have already said, I highly recommend her services.


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you, Rica! I'm looking forward to working with you on your next book!

April is now fully booked, but there are some openings left for May, and I'm also booking June and July. Where is the year going?

More information is available at www.djhendricksonediting.com or email at [email protected] Free samples of 1000 words are always available. All genres, all lengths, and all career levels welcome!

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Summer? How is it summer?! Thank you to everyone who's been keeping my schedule full (and giving me a great reason to stay in the a/c -- 90+ degrees here all week). Hope you are getting lots of writing done.

June has one opening left for a proofread if anyone is looking to have that done in the next week or two. July is beginning to fill up, but there are still openings available for both copy editing and proofreading. August and September are booking now if you're the plan ahead type.

Free samples are always available and I'm happy to answer any questions you may have about the editing process at any time. More information can be found on www.djhendricksonediting.com or contact me through [email protected]

And now, ice cream. Because 90+ degrees.

Happy Writing!
Dj


----------



## Angela Holder (Mar 19, 2014)

Dj just edited my contemporary romance.  She was great to work with and did a fantastic job.  She even lowered the rate she quoted me when it needed less work than she expected from the sample.  I'll be happy to use her again in the future.


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you, Angela! You're pretty fantastic yourself ;-)

There's still openings for July, August and September if you're looking for a copy edit or proofread. Free samples are always available. More information and rates can be found in the original post or at www.djhendricksonediting.com or email me at [email protected]

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy Summer! Hope everyone is getting lots of writing done, and some fun breaks!

I have one opening left for a copy edit or proofread in July. August is beginning to fill up. September and October are open if you're the plan ahead type. How are we talking about October already?!

More information is available on www.djhendricksonediting.com or email me at [email protected] 

Free editing samples of approximately 1000 words are always available, and new clients are always welcome!

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello, Kboarders! 

Seems the back to school crazies have begun, but there's still some summer left! There's definitely summer humidity left. Ugh.

August is almost fully booked. I have a few openings for the last two weeks, and I'm booking September, October, and beyond for copy edits and proofreads. If you'd like a free sample, I will do approximately 1000 words from anywhere in the middle of your story (which tend to be a bit less polished than beginnings and endings).

If you have any questions, more information is available on the website at www.djhendricksonediting.com or through email at [email protected]

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Fall already?! Not sure how that happened, but I appreciate how busy everyone here has been keeping me!

Need a copy edit or proofread in the next few months? I am scheduling for October, November, and December and would love to work on yours! Free sample edits of 1000 words are always available. You can find more information about me on my website www.djhendricksonediting.com or by email [email protected] 

New clients welcome! I work in all genres and all heat levels. 

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow, 2018 already? Not to rush things, but I hope everyone has some big plans they're looking forward to. I sure do!

If you're looking for a proofread or copy edit, I have one spot left for October, the week of the 23rd. I *may* be able to fit in a few novellas or short stories throughout the month. I'm booking for November and December as well. Free samples of approximately 1000 words are always available.

I work on all genres, all heat levels, and all lengths. New clients are welcome!

If you have any questions, you can check out the website at www.djhendricksonediting.com or email me at [email protected]

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Fall has arrived, and so has NaNoWriMo. Happy word vibes to everyone participating!

And a huge thank you for keeping me so busy! I'm booked for proofreads and copy edits until the middle of November, but there are still openings the weeks of the 14th, 20th, and 27th. Thanksgiving is going to be low-key this year, so I will be editing that week. December and January are open as well.

Free sample edits of approximately 1000 words are always available. New clients, all genres, and all word counts are welcome! Check out the website at www.djhendricksonediting.com or email me at [email protected] for more information.

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Winter has arrived here in PA. And quickly. Brrrr! Though it is the best time to curl up with some good books!

November is now fully booked. There are still openings available for copy editing and proofreading for December. I am also booking January 2018 and beyond. Free samples are always available and I'm happy to answer any questions you may have.

More information can be found on my website at www.djhendricksonediting.com or by email [email protected]

If you're doing NaNoWriMo -- keep it up, you're doing great!

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy holidays, Kboarders!

We're coming up on the end of the year, which means it's almost time for a week off! Yay! Before that though, I do have one opening left for the week of Dec 18th if anyone is looking to complete a proofread or copy edit before the end of the year.

There is at least one opening each week of January, and I'm booking for February and into the spring. Free samples of ~1000 words are always available. Check out the website www.djhendricksonediting.com or email me [email protected] for more information.

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy 2018, Kboarders! Here's to meeting all your writing and publishing goals this year!

To that end, if you're looking for copy edits or proofreads, I'd love to work with you! All genres, all heat levels, all lengths. New clients welcome. 

Information about services and rates is available in the first post in this thread, in more detail on the website www.djhendricksonediting.com and through email [email protected]

I'm always happy to do free samples of approximately 1000 words. 

January is filling up fast, but still has a few openings, and I'm booking for February, March, April and beyond. 

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

I can't believe I'm about to say this, but can we add a few days to January? It went by way too fast! 

If you're looking for proofreading or copy editing in February, I have a few openings left. March is starting to fill up, but I have several weeks still available. April is mostly open at this point as well.

I'm always happy to do free samples of approximately 1000 words. For more information, check out the website at www.djhendricksonediting.com or email me at [email protected]

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

We're getting a bit of a preview of spring here today, which means it'll be here soon! If you're prepping spring or summer releases, and looking for a copy editor or proofreader, I am now booking for March, April, May and beyond.

March is almost full, but I do still have an opening or two for copy edits or proofreads. April and May still have openings for each week. Free samples are always available, just email approximately 1000 words from the middle (which tends to be less polished than beginnings and endings) to [email protected] 

More information is available in the first post here, or on the website at www.djhendricksonediting.com

Time to go soak up some vitamin sunshine before the next storm rolls in!

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

It's finally spring! Though not if you look outside - it's snowing, almost a white out. 

Good time for editing books  March is booked, but there are some openings for April, a good number for May, and June and the rest of the summer are open. If you'd like a free sample, email approximately 1000 words from anywhere in the middle and I'll have that back to you in a day or two.

For questions, check out the website at www.djhendricksonediting.com or email me at [email protected]

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello, Kboarders!

Prepping a new release for the summer? Getting ready for a big fall season of releases? Relaunching and want a fresh look? I have a few spots still open for May for copy editing or proofreading and I'm booking for June, July, and August. Check out the first post in this thread for more details, or visit the website at www.djhendricksonediting.com or send an email to [email protected]

Free samples of approximately 1000 words are always available. All genres, all heat levels, new clients welcome!

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Somehow, it's the dog days of August. Excellent time to stay out of the mugginess with some good books!

After being booked solid for the past few months (thank you Kboarders!), I have a few openings to fill in the last two weeks of August. Proofreads or copy edits are open the weeks of the 20th and 27th. Also booking for September, October (except for the week of the 15th - I will be traveling then), and November. New clients are welcome!

If you'd like more information, please check out the website at www.djhendricksonediting.com or email me at [email protected] 

Free sample proofreads of 1000 words are always available and completed within two to three days.

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy almost fall, Kboarders!

Getting ready for fall and winter releases? I still have a few spots left in September, a few in the first and last weeks of October, and I'm booking for November and December. Free samples of approximately 1000 words are always available and I'm happy to answer any questions. All genres, all heat levels, new authors and clients welcome!

Check out the website www.djhendricksonediting.com or the first post in this thread for more information, or email me at [email protected]

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Good morning, Kboarders!

Last minute opening! I have an opening next week, Sept. 24, for either a proofread or copy edit.

There are a few openings for October as well -- the weeks of Oct. 1, 22, and 29. 

November and December are open, and I'm taking bookings for 2019 as well.

I am always available to do sample edits and answer questions. Check out the website www.djhendricksonediting.com or email [email protected] for more information.

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Fall is winding to a blustery close, which means it's time for hot tea, warm socks, and lots of books!

Are you looking for a proofreader or copy editor? NaNoWriMo project, maybe? 

I have a few openings in December for either proofreading or copy editing, and I'm booking January, February, and beyond for 2019. Check out the website www.djhendricksonediting.com for more information or email me at [email protected] with any questions. Free samples of 1000 words always available and I'm happy to answer questions at any time.

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy New Year, Kboards!

Hope everyone is off to a fantastic start. I sure am -- I am officially copy editing and proofreading full time, no more day job for me.  

If you're looking for a copy edit or proofread in the next few months, I have one opening left for the week of January 21, two openings for the 11th and 18th of February, and I'm booking for March and beyond. Free samples of approximately 1000 words are always available. I'm happy to answer any questions at [email protected] or you can check out the website at www.djhendricksonediting.com

Happy Writing!


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

WordNinja said:


> Is it my imagination, or are the per word rates on your site incorrect? $4.50 per 1000 words would be .45 cents per word (or .0045 dollars per word), not .0045 cents per word. Or is my math wrong?


Just walk it backward. $4.50 / 1000 words is $0.45 for 100 words, $0.045 for 10 words and $0.0045 per word. So it's four and a half cents per ten words, just under half a cent per word. Or go with it's 450 cents / 1000, 45 cents / 100, 4.5 cents / 10 and 0.45 cents / word.


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello, Kboarders!

After some surgery and recovery, I'm back up to normal speed sooner than expected, so I have a few openings left for June, either proofreading or copy editing. There's also spots left for July and August and I'm starting to book into the fall as well. Free samples of about 1000 words are always available and I'm happy to answer any questions. Check out the website at www.djhendricksonediting.com or email me at [email protected]

Hope everyone's summer is off to a most excellent start! (Yes, I am very excited about Bill & Ted 3 lol)

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Start gearing up for those fall releases! I have several openings in July for proofreading or copy editing, and I'm booking August and into the fall.

Free sample edits of approximately 1000 words are always available, and new clients are welcome! Check out the website at www.djhendricksonediting.com or email me at [email protected]

Happy Writing!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Greetings, DjH! So sorry we missed welcoming you waaaay back when. I'm sure you're well aware of our rules for vendors, after all these years, but since we do try to place them in every vendor thread, for the edification of everyone, here they are nevertheless. Prepare for boilerplate! 

Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages, found here: http://www.kboards.com/yp/. The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.

In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again when you want to post.

You may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (as I'm doing with this post), you may reply to them, but otherwise you must wait seven days. Any pattern of posting designed to artificially bump your thread to the top of the forum is prohibited. Please note that very short or (one- or two-word) posts with no meaningful information are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion.

Lastly, your posts and images will need to meet our "forum decorum" guidelines, which is the case for every member.

You may find that members ask searching questions -- about how your service works, for example, or what they will get for their money, or whether your service adheres to Amazon's terms of service. Such "vetting" is a common here and can be rigorous.

Note that members are allowed to provide civil and honest feedback about your service in this thread. This feedback may include criticisms as well as kudos. You may respond to criticism in a civil manner, but name-calling, badgering, accusations of lying, and other breaches of forum decorum can lead to loss of vendor posting privileges.

Any and all disputes between you and your clients should be handled off-site.

Thanks,
Becca
KBoards Moderator

_(Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service.)_


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello, Kboards! Anyone else excited for new pencils?  

It's been a busy summer, but I do have two openings left for August for either a proofread or copy edit. One opening is for next week, August 12th, and the other is for the week of the 26th. I also have a few slots open for September, and am booking for October and into winter. 

More information is available on www.djhendricksonediting.com and through email at [email protected] I'm happy to answer any questions and to complete sample edits (approx. 1000 words) within two days.

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

The calendar may say it's fall, but it's 80+ degrees here! Nevertheless, it's time for fall and winter bookings!

If you're looking for a copy edit or proofread for any length book, I have a few openings in October: The weeks of September 30th, October 14th, and October 21st. Also booking into November, December, and winter 2020.

Free sample edits of approximately 1000 words are always available, and I'm happy to answer any questions. Check out the website www.djhendricksonediting.com or email [email protected] for more information.

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello there, Kboarders! How have you been?

It's been so busy around here I haven't had much time to drop in. Thank you to everyone who's booked copy editing or proofreading the past few months!

I have one opening left for 2019, the week of December 16th, for either a copy edit or proofread. There's a few slots open for January still, and I'm booking February, March and beyond for 2020. Free sample edits are always available and I'm happy to answer questions at any time. Please check out the website for more information www.djhendricksonediting.com or email me at [email protected]

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Happy 2020, Kboarders! It's off to a roaring start around here, hope your year is as well!

If you're looking for a copy edit or proofread for an upcoming release (or a re-release of an older title) I have openings coming up in February, March, and April. Free samples of approximately 1000 words are always available, and I am happy to answer any questions.

Check out the website www.djhendricksonediting.com for more details or email me at [email protected]

Let's make 2020 rock, shall we?

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Greetings Kboards!

How are those 2020 WIPs coming along? Fantastically, I hope!

I have one spot left the week of February 24th for either a proofread or copy edit. There are still a few openings in March and April as well, and I'm booking into May and the summer. I'm always happy to answer questions and do free sample edits of approximately 1000 words. For more information, check out the website at www.djhendricksonediting.com or email me at [email protected]

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Summer greetings, Kboarders!

Finally, the rain has stopped and it's time to edit on the back deck. If you have a release coming up in any genre and at any length, I have openings for copy editing and proofreading. Free samples are always available. You can find more details on my website djhendricksonediting.com or you can email me at [email protected] with any questions or to book your slot.

Happy Writing!


----------



## DjH (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow! I guess it really has been a bit since I've been here. That's what happens when awesome clients keep me busy! This new layout really spruces up the place, doesn't it?

I have openings for copy editing and proofreading, and am open to new clients! Drop me a line at [email protected] or check out the website at www.djhendricksonediting.com and let's talk about your books. I'm open to all genres and all heat levels, and have a turnaround time of about a week depending on length.

Happy Writing!


----------

